# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Arnol-V

## Aristimuqoh

Has anyone heard about Arnol-V this is 5 ml vial of stanozolol 300mg/ml made in Australia, I got this product from a veterinary pharmacy but I dont know if this would be a new product, I had not seen before and I dont know if this would be legit.......

----------


## ajfina

300mgs per ml, it doesn't sound right ,way to high bro
take a pic please

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

I agree with aj. 300mg/ml for stanozolol ? No way. The highest i have seen is 125mg/ml! Maybe 300mg total for whole vial?

X

----------


## Aristimuqoh

I took this pic, also the solution looks a little dense....

----------


## ajfina

bro u sure is 300 per ml?
or 300mgs the whole thing?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Maybe get it tested through SRCS, that would tell for sure!

----------


## Aristimuqoh

Only I can to say that I have had on my hands several brand names of stanozolol products and I didnt ever see one as dense like this and I asked several times to pharmacy's guy "are you sure that this is 300mg per ml"......this has printed made in Australia, I would wish that this was a legit product but I'm sceptical too..... Maybe someone from Australia could have any info...

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Is it even separating at all? Maybe crack one open and see if you can withdrawl with a 22 or 23g.. But 300mg/ml, that just sounds painful!

----------


## Seajackal

> Is it even separating at all? Maybe crack one open and see if you can withdrawl with a 22 or 23g.. But 300mg/ml, that just sounds painful!


Right on bro, that sounds really painfull, if it's real I would dilute that shit in
more BW to make sure it goes thru a "normal sized" needle. Bros I may be
wrong but I don't trust shit coming from Australia specially VET grade.

----------


## Aristimuqoh

Thanks for the info!!

----------

